# Repairing broken graphite rod



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

I snapped an ultralight graphite rod clean in two today. As the break is so clean, I thought I might be able to ut in a bit of reinforcement and araldite it.

What do you think?
What material is best to provide a bit of backbone?
Any point binding the outside (won't hold the two pieces together but may arrest any splitting)?


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Peril! dang, it hurts, were you fighting a fish? I broke a beautiful 7' by high sticking, a term I never heard of until I did it.......60cm fat flathead right at my feet, held the stick verticle and it went for another run, snap!!!!! luckly mine was replaced free of charge! take it back to the shop, might be lucky, as far as repair???? not sure about that side of things?

Ash


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Maybe a ferrule could be fitted making it a two piece?


----------



## chiefshaka (Jan 29, 2007)

Peril,

I too would take it to a qualified rod builder for an opinion. 
I do a fair bit of archery and use graphite/carbon arrows and if they get fractured they are thrown away, as little slivers are very dangerous and need a doctor to get them out cause if not they can enter your bloodstream, travel to major organs and goodmight sweetheart.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Did a web search and it is possible to splice the two pieces together, but it doesn't look like work for unsupervised novices.

It'll cost $60 for a replacement section and I live close to the Daiwa service centre so I won't stuff around. Will be right in time for Barlings


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

aleg75 said:


> Peril! dang, it hurts, were you fighting a fish? I broke a beautiful 7' by high sticking, a term I never heard of until I did it.......60cm fat flathead right at my feet, held the stick verticle and it went for another run, snap!!!!! luckly mine was replaced free of charge! take it back to the shop, might be lucky, as far as repair???? not sure about that side of things?
> 
> Ash


Ash, if only it was while fighting a good fish. I know about high sticking and definitely avoid it. In this case I banged a popper into the rod when casting - of course at that point of the cast where I was about to let go. Completely my fault. Popper is about 7g, but that was enough.

BTW don't you just love the power of a flattie when they decide they've had enough and kick their tails. A great sight but too often tears follow


----------



## sam60 (Aug 30, 2005)

I know the feeling when you snap a rod  and when I asked about the options they asked where it was snapped as they can often weave magic and convert a broken one piece into a usuable two piece but depends on the break. And yes the flatty does surprise you at times when they decide to fight.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

I'm sure the rod could have been repaired, but I found a much better alternative. After looking up Daiwa's website and discovering they were nearby in Brookvale, I called them, explained what a klutz I am and they said I can have a new tip section for $60. OK I said, I'll come and get it.

Here's the clever part. I told this to my wife, who said she'd be close by today and would get it for me. She went in, smiled and sweet-talked (hasn't told me what she said) and walked out with the new tip section and the $60 still in her purse   Gotta love her


----------

